# Can i harvest top buds and leave bottoms to grow?



## smokeymcpiff (Aug 7, 2011)

Ok so iv got a plant the top buds of the palnts look nearly ready but the bottom ones and the ones on the inside of the palnt still have white pistels can i top the plant here and then leave it for a week or so and then chop it at the bottom ?


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 7, 2011)

Certainly you can


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Aug 7, 2011)

absolutely alot of people do this because some plants dont finish all at once. when i harvest like that i like to keep the second harvest as a head stash little golf balls sized nugs that are hard as rocks lol gotta love it


----------



## nuggetgrower (Aug 7, 2011)

piff when were those pics taken? They don't look ready to me. Do you have a microscope?


----------



## NoBarriers (Aug 7, 2011)

Do it all the time....


----------



## feedtheweed (Aug 7, 2011)

nuggetgrower said:


> piff when were those pics taken? They don't look ready to me. Do you have a microscope?


 i agree those dont look ready how many weeks have they been in 12/12


----------



## stelthy (Aug 7, 2011)

I gotta ask, after you've Harvest the top cola, would you need to decrease the amount of nuitrients etc due to the plant being smaller ?? - STELTHY


----------



## lotharium (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes I would cut back to 1/3 dosage for about a week and slowly increase to full dosage, when you do that you can try a re-veg with less shock. Just throw them or just one for experimentation purposes back under a 18/6 or 24/0 light cycle and see if you can get it to go back into veg mode. Takes twice as long as cloning but it really does work!


----------



## drenots (Aug 8, 2011)

Lol, pic not ready. Good luck buchering your babies


----------



## Po boy (Aug 8, 2011)

smokey - they don't look ready to harvest


----------



## Cali chronic (Aug 8, 2011)

Your fan leaves have not even gone Yellow. I bet your tris are clear and just starting to cloud---like maybe 5% cloudy IF that.
Like the Paper boy said 2 more weeks.


----------



## SimplySmoked (Aug 8, 2011)

stelthy said:


> I gotta ask, after you've Harvest the top cola, would you need to decrease the amount of nuitrients etc due to the plant being smaller ?? - STELTHY


If your harvesting part of your plant, shouldn't you be flushing anyway, and not feeding?


----------



## ZeeeDoc (Aug 9, 2011)

I can vouch for doing a part harvest. I take off all the buds that look ready and confirmed under the scope, and leave the remaining bottom half for another 7-10 days. I give the chopped lady a low dose of Pk13/14 and it by the end of the 10 days, all the pistils get darker and re tract more into the bud and the frostyness comes on big time due to the light being able to penetrate onto the buds. It defo works and I would do this every single harvest if i could. Makes the popcorn less popcorn which is a big bonus


----------



## ZeeeDoc (Aug 9, 2011)

oh id start looking at the trichomes in about two weeks looking to crop within 3 weeks.


----------



## stelthy (Aug 10, 2011)

SimplySmoked said:


> If your harvesting part of your plant, shouldn't you be flushing anyway, and not feeding?


Yeah lol .. I hadnt thought of that  lol.. Well say for eg, I had been flushing, then harvest the top bud/s ... should I then add more nuits at a lower dosage until the lower buds are ready for flushing.. would it be worth re-feeding them so they have fuel so as to speak to get them ready for their harvest? just a thought? or would this have an adverse effect?? - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Aug 10, 2011)

Also if its ok to do that which type of nuits would be best to re inroduce? PK/Boost/ Flower Food etc etc ?? and at full strength or a lesser amount ?? - STELTHY


----------



## smokeymcpiff (Aug 10, 2011)

im not harvesting yet i was just interested as the top buds are more mature then the bottom ones, im harvesting in about 1/2 weeks


----------



## ZeeeDoc (Aug 10, 2011)

Once you taken off the buds that are ready leaving the popcorn, I give them a feed low dose PK13/14(canna) almost instantly after the chop when the soils dry enough. On the next watering for example 3-4 days later, Give the lady a good flush. 3-5 days after the flush they will be ready for the chop  . Or you could let them go even longer if ya wanted but 10 days is about right. Part harvest is the way to go  if you got time to do it and not so bothered about starting another project straight away. 
good luck you ll be happy with the outcome!


----------



## Icepick316 (Jun 17, 2016)

smokeymcpiff said:


> Ok so iv got a plant the top buds of the palnts look nearly ready but the bottom ones and the ones on the inside of the palnt still have white pistels can i top the plant here and then leave it for a week or so and then chop it at the bottom ?
> 
> View attachment 1724656View attachment 1724657


Those are not ready at all. The leaves are very much green. The trich are crystal, you should push another week or so and see how the milky/amber the trich become. Looking very nice tho.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 17, 2016)

Icepick316 said:


> Those are not ready at all. The leaves are very much green. The trich are crystal, you should push another week or so and see how the milky/amber the trich become. Looking very nice tho.


Still not ready after 5 years?..... Welcome to riu


----------



## Icepick316 (Jun 17, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Still not ready after 5 years?..... Welcome to riu


Pretty embarrassed lool but at least i know theres ppl that help still. Just doing some reading because im curious about hydroponics


----------



## Mr Roboto (Jun 18, 2016)

Imo only if the lowers have healthy pistils that are still white. The smaller lower buds that start ripining and pistils start to brown then the buds will not increase in size if more light is applied.


----------



## Phenominawesome (Aug 25, 2017)

GreenGrower14 said:


> absolutely alot of people do this because some plants dont finish all at once. when i harvest like that i like to keep the second harvest as a head stash little golf balls sized nugs that are hard as rocks lol gotta love it


Great idea!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 26, 2017)

Such an old thread but is a common Q.


----------



## Daylee (Jan 11, 2018)

You guys dont do the 24 hours of darkness before harvest thing?


----------

